# Kayak Classes & Open Pool Sessions at Meyers Pool



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

Colorado Whitewater offers a variety of kayaking classes for beginners, intermediate, women only, and even kids. Our classes are taught by volunteer instructors, who are certified by the American Canoe Association (ACA). ACA-certification is the national standard for professional kayak instructors. 

*Here are our 2016 Kayak Classes:*

-Beginner Kayaking Class
-Intensive Roll Class
-Roll Tune-Up Clinic
-Kids Paddling Team
-Boating Betties Class
-Intermediate Fundamentals Class
-Stroke Clinic
-Hand Roll Clinic
-Preparing for Class 4 Course

Limited number of participants per class, so reserve your spot today!
*Colorado Whitewater - Kayak Classes*

Besides our paid kayak classes, anyone is welcome to come to our open pool sessions to practice and tune up their roll, brace, tricks, and other skills for the upcoming season. 

Open Pool Sessions are held at Meyers Pool, 7900 Carr Drive in Arvada. There will be a pool entry fee. The pool will be open for kayaking practice from 1:00 - 5:00 PM Sundays, starting January 3, 2016 through April 24, 2016 (closed February 14, March 13 & 27 and April 10).


----------

